# What's the best pocket gun



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I wanted a pocket gun for a backup and I might need to use it as a primary on super hot days. I will not carry anything less than a 9mm. I wanted the Kel-Tec P9 but it won't be out for a few months. My dealer told me to get the Kahr p or pm but the price is up there and I hear they can jam at times and you must shoot 200 round for break in. I picked up the Kal-Tec p11 last week and have not shot it and it only cost 210. I don't want to trust it for a primary and don't want to drop 6 bills on a Kahr. Any suggestions?


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

You have a Glock 26? Try throwing that in your front pocket. It is bulky, but you get used to it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

It's to fat and leaves a print. I want a true pocket pistol.


----------



## nelson133 (May 12, 2006)

I've put alot of rounds through my P-11 in the last 8 months, I would not worry about it's reliability. It's definately has a safer trigger pull than a Glock, especially for pocket carry. I have learned through practice to treat the trigger like a 2 stage military trigger. A fast pull until the striker starts to move, which can easily be seen, and then squeeze after that. Also mine prefers 124 grain bullets in general and thw Speer Gold Dots in particular.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I would probably make due with a Kel-Tec 32acp or 380 until the pistol you want comes in. I have a P32 and it is a great little gun; the 32acp performs better than it should. Regards, Richard :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

a couple of years ago, I had a Colt Pont .380 semi auto, and I used that for pocket carry.

Now, though, I just toss my Walther P99c in my front pocket. It's about the size of the Glock 26.

Yea, it prints a little. But, I have it in an Uncle Mike's holster - it's just a bulge in your pocket. Could be keys or something else. Who will know.

I used to be the same way - something like that was too big. But, a friend of mine who is a state trooper in Louisiana carries his off duty Glock 27 in his front pocket. Only, the fool does it without a holster :? :?


----------



## ash (May 7, 2006)

I have 2 that I chose from. The Sig Sauer P232 is great for a rear pocket pistol but is a little on the pricey side. The one I always reach for to go in the front pocket is my Keltec P3AT .380. It shoots great and for a pocket pistol, price and comfort...I can't complain. I have the clip on it so it's easy to just clip and go.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I swear by the Kahr PM9. Mine works great. If you shop around they can be found for less than $450.


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

The *best* pocket gun that I have found is the Seecamp LWS-32.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Best cheap pocket pistols is KelTec in 32 or 380 I perfer the 32.
Next up Seecamp or a Colt Mustang.
Then my # 1 pocket a PPK/S
Wheel guns a S&W J frame.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Light weight revolvers.*

Best, IMO, for light weight, with a lot of power is either the S & W 642 38 +P (under $350.00) or the S & W 442 38 + P(around $375.00). Very light weight (around 15 oz.) and dependable with just a little cylinder buldge.


----------



## PX (May 14, 2006)

I've had a KelTec P11 for a couple of years.. So far it's been 100% reliable and accurate at self defense range. (5-7'). I think the accuracy drop off at greater distance is more because I'm an old fart with declining vision and lack of hand stability...









I was so pleased with the P11 I bought a P32 and it has been just as reliable and accurate...

Best Wishes,

J.P


----------



## Delta Force (May 8, 2006)

*Pocket gun*

I have a a S&W Airweight J frame that I use now but I have a Kahr CW9 on the way.


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

I recently shot a P32 and found it pleasant to shoot. It was accurate for it's size. I was hitting steel poppers around 7-10 yards away. Didn't knock them down but I did hear them ting.


----------



## moses (May 16, 2006)

*KT P11*

Spacedoggy got to KTOG keltec owners group look up fluff & buff its real EZ and you gun will really smooth out. next shoot shoot and shoot somemore they a great little guns I carry the KT 32 DAILY GOOD LUCK MOSES


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I put a box of 50 through imy P-11 today and no problems. Most of the work and time spent at the range was loading it 5 at a time. I'm glad I got it and look forward to the PF9. I might have to get the P3A. Everyone I know who has one loves it. I go to the KTOG all the time and will register. This is the first forum I've ever belong to and I really enjoy it.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

i wont carry or buy anything smaller than a back pocket pistolie kimber uc 45,colt det. spec.,walther ppk/s or makarov in 9mm mak.anything smaller iis a toy and too uncomfortable(knukkle busters).shoot.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it is true - many of those little guns aren't a type of gun U would stand at the range for a long time, plunking down rounds at 15+ yards. But, for what they are, some are not that bad.


----------



## BerettaMan (Feb 4, 2006)

Beretta 3032 Tom Cat in stainless.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I picked up the Keltec P3AT .380 today. I'm really getting into these little ones. Just for backup. Can't wait to shoot it.

This forum is costing me a lot of money. :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> This forum is costing me a lot of money. :lol:


Well, judging by your signature, U already have quite a collection!

Only have 5 handguns myself - of course, my wife is a thorn in my hobby. I tend to have to sell 1 to buy 1 for now.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Ship what the wife doesn't know won't hurt her. When I get busted I always say it's for your protection. Man you should see her hit the roof when I say that one.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, we have had our new house less than 1 year, and have had many other issues come up. Eventually, I won't have to do that, and can get more.

I was "owed" $1200 of gun money I "loaned" to the household when we bought the house. LAter, she denied that I ever "loaned" it to the household, and this cause many arguments. But, I figured that I recovered $200-$300 of it during refinishings I have done to some guns. And, I made a deal w/ her to use $300 of the house funds to buy my USP compact, and we would just call it even. She agreed, so she wouldn't have to hear about it anymore


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, we have had our new house less than 1 year, and have had many other issues come up. Eventually, I won't have to do that, and can get more.
> 
> I was "owed" $1200 of gun money I "loaned" to the household when we bought the house. LAter, she denied that I ever "loaned" it to the household, and this cause many arguments. But, I figured that I recovered $200-$300 of it during refinishings I have done to some guns. And, I made a deal w/ her to use $300 of the house funds to buy my USP compact, and we would just call it even. She agreed, so she wouldn't have to hear about it anymore


Way to hang tough.


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

For me....the best pocket gun is the Kel Tec P3AT.

so easy to carry....I usually have it in a wallet holster in my right front pocket.....can go everywhere with me and usually does. :-D


----------



## jem375 (May 8, 2006)

I can put my AMT 45ACP back-up in my front pocket and it doesn't show hardly at all....


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

I tend to try to stay with my favorite caliber.....the 45acp so my pocket gun meets that requirement yet hides very well in the right front pocket of 90% of the pants or shorts I wear. A Taurus PT-145. 10+1 45acp sledgehammers:









and brother is it accurate out at 15 yards:


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I throw my Ruger SP101 in my front pocket.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

It's too bad that Colt stopped making those small guns - like the Pony and Mustang. Those were sweet.


----------



## scoop (May 15, 2006)

MY 25 OZ 8 ROUNDS OF 32 ACP PPK/SIS A BIG GUN FOR CALIBER BUT IT ALSO IS A SWEET SHOOTER AND FLAT.I CAN CARRY IT IN MY BACK POCKET AND ITS NO THICKER HAN A WALLET,HEAVIER YES!


----------



## easher (Nov 27, 2006)

*AMT .45acp the best pocket pistol*



jem375 said:


> I can put my AMT 45ACP back-up in my front pocket and it doesn't show hardly at all....


I fully agree with jem375 the gun will go in a pocket and not be noticed.

I have owned one of these guns for years and found them to be the perfect size and capacity for a pocket pistol or in an ankle rig.

Hi-Standard is selling these guns now for a very good price. Check one out:mrgreen:


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

*pocket guns*

The pocket guns I carry regularly are a Kel-Tec .32 and a Smith & Wesson 342 (titanium frame .38, internal hammer), both in DeSantis pocket holsters. Sure I'd rather have a .45, but when I am jogging, those are the only two that work.

I have a Kahr P40 Covert that I bought for pocket carry, but I rarely carry it, because it is heavy. I also had to modify the DeSantis holster for that one, because it carries the gun too "deep," covering up too much of the frame, so you can't get a firing grip.

I have a Kel-Tec P11, with 9mm and .40 slides, but when I carry it, it's with the belt clip, not in the pocket. Too heavy for the pocket.

Rather than trying to find a gun that can be used for pocket carry _and_ belt carry, just get one of each, and carry the pocket pistol on those occasions when you simply cannot carry a "real" gun.


----------



## Spenser (Nov 6, 2006)

I have used the following as front pocket guns:

Walther ppk--Great size, can hide it, just too darn heavy and prints.

Sig 232--Right weight, just a little too big and prints

Glock 27--Weight's ok, just too darn bulky (I'd like to hear if anyone likes the G36 as a pocket gun--that's got possibilities since it's slimmer, but I digress. I'm thinking about one.)

Beretta .32 Tomcat--Perfect weight, perfect size, perfect controls, everything but the caliber and feeding issues. 

S&W 632 Airweight--Perfect size, perfect caliber, perfect weight, good controls. Good holster and it won't show at all. Why I got rid of it I have no idea. Stupid on my part. Probably the best out of the list.


----------



## jmz5 (Dec 6, 2006)

Kahr pm9, the best I have carried so far.


----------

